# The simple lemon.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

An old mate of mine in hospital, took his iPad with him and sent me this just now.Should we all plant lemon trees now.
cabby.

This is something that we should all take seriously - just had a recent test myself that sent shivers up my spine - or near by - Even doctors are now saying that there is value in trying "LEMON"
So, a tablespoon of "real lemon" (the concentrate in a bottle) in a glass of water every morning. What can it hurt?
Institute of Health Sciences, 819 N. L.L.C. Charles Street Baltimore , MD 1201. This is the latest in medicine, effective for cancer! Read carefully and you be the judge.
Lemon (Citrus) is a miraculous product to kill cancer cells. It is 10,000 times stronger than chemotherapy.
Why do we not know about that? Because there are laboratories interested in making a synthetic version that will bring them huge profits. 
You can now help a friend in need by letting him/her know that lemon juice is beneficial in preventing the disease. Its taste is pleasant and it does not produce the horrific effects of chemotherapy. 
How many people will die while this closely guarded secret is kept, so as not to jeopardize the beneficial multi-millionaires large corporations? As you know, the lemon tree is known for its varieties of lemons and limes. You can eat the fruit in different ways: you can eat the pulp, juice press, prepare drinks, sorbets, pastries, etc... 
It is credited with many virtues, but the most interesting is the effect it produces on cysts and tumors. This plant is a proven remedy against cancers of all types. Some say it is very useful in all variants of cancer. It is considered also as an anti-microbial spectrum against bacterial infections and fungi, effective against internal parasites and worms, it regulates blood pressure which is too high and as an antidepressant, combats stress and nervous disorders.
The source of this information is fascinating: it comes from one of the largest drug manufacturers in the world, says that after more than 20 laboratory tests since 1970, the extracts revealed that: It destroys the malignant cells in 12 cancers, including colon, breast, prostate, lung and pancreas ... The compounds of this tree showed 10,000 times better than the product Adriamycin, a drug normally used chemo-therapeutically in the world, slowing the growth of cancer cells. And what is even more astonishing: this type of therapy with lemon extract only destroys malignant cancer cells and it does not affect healthy cells.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

So to prevent testicular cancer I'm going to get one of those old-fashioned drip cups that publicans used on wooden beer casks.
Fill it with lemon juice...don't have to explain further do I?

Or am I just being a simple lemon?


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Squeeze some in a bottle and add a bit of fizz and call it lemon aid.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Is PLJ still available?


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes
http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=254855048

Pat


----------



## lascelles (Jun 7, 2011)

and add a gin or two! Bill


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

see here the article about that on snopes.com:

Lemons Cure Cancer?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I had mine on pancakes last night. Healthy, that's me! :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Now then Tuggers.....

the thought of WHAT you had on pancakes make me do a second read.....

as Spacerunner had put;



> *Spacerunner said;* So to prevent testicular cancer I'm going to get one


or perhaps you might like to explain....... :roll: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

tugboat said:


> I had mine on pancakes last night. Healthy, that's me! :roll:


I LOVE pancakes and the other half is always banging on about health and weight gain, so I a have shown her this thread

There was a very loud HUMPH and I think the juries still out :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cabby's quote was obviously American.

'Nuff said!! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whether it cures cancer or not it's great for you

I love fresh lemon squeezed in carbonated mineral water

I remember in Israel they ate them peeled as we eat oranges

Never managed that

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn it! Having started to read this thread my mouth began to water in anticipation of biting into a Lemon. Then I read the disclaimer but my mouth is still wanting a Lemon.... Damn! Damn! Damn it!
I shall have to go and eat one now.... well it can do no harm can it?

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alan

Eat it

Eat it every day

It can only do you good

My what a man, you could actually eat one????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

In the Snopes article there was a suggestion that lemons could be frozen then grated over almost any food, sweet or savoury.
Quite like to try that.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

xgx said:


> Is PLJ still available?


My Nan used to drink that +-60 years ago for weight control (it does work). She never got cancer and lived in good health till her early 80's. Must be something in it! I just had to chop down my lemon and lime tries. Think I'll go buy some more tomorrow.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> Alan
> 
> Eat it
> 
> ...


I love eating lemons 'neat' peeled of course, but some are sweeter than others. Even better when you've finished the G&T it's been floating in. Can't think its good for the enamel of your teeth though.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Teeth?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

VIv

No it doesn't count if it's been floating in gin

Good heavens, will I never be done with trying to educate these people Hic  

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Teeth?


Some of us still have the originals!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > Teeth?
> ...


Boaster

We don't need boasters

We may need you

I need you 

Waiting till your next visit

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > Teeth?
> ...


What? You got Werthers!?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> HermanHymer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have some with us in the van at the moment, aint they small now!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

daffodil said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > I had mine on pancakes last night. Healthy, that's me! :roll:
> ...


I had one yesterday as well but here in Spain they call it a crepe with lemon and sugar, they can call it what they like I love um.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

greygit said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > tugboat said:
> ...


Still the best way to eat pancakes. Roll on Shrove Tuesday (call back the past!!)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I had to go back and check what was being referred to as "the originals"....

thought, are they referring to pancakes? surely not.....

then, well they can't be talking about pancakes - no-one keeps those for ages......

but I found it! Such items are really useful,

I know that when I eventually get roasted, they will simply melt me down for the silver content from when we all had silver/mercury amalgam fillings..... I often used to ask whether the mercury was a concern and was repeatedly reassured that all was OK as it was held secure....

until a few years when suddenly "Oh no, we don't use that anymore 'cos it's dangerous"

But I also LOVE eating raw lemon, but not ones that have already had a useful life flavouring "mothers ruin".......

Dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

A glass of hot water and lemon first thing in the morning is supposed to do wonders for the digestive system. Anyone got evidence of that?

Not to mention the benefits of lemon and honey for a sore throat.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Just had a lemon and sugar crepe at one of the sea front restaurants, so I’m set for the day.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

greygit said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > HermanHymer said:
> ...


Oh I adore Werthers and did without them for nearly 8 years (except when I blagged the family to bring some over when visiting)but now they sell them in Intermarche BLISS BLISS BLISS

PS BonBons Classiques sounds better then just sweets

Trouble is as soon as I open that packet it will be gone in a couple of hours ,as I find them so moorish


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Whether it cures cancer or not it's great for you
> 
> I love fresh lemon squeezed in carbonated mineral water
> 
> ...


I eat at least one a day like that Sandra, am I strange? Just cut it in half and eat as you do an orange.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You Paul

Are magnificent

But then again from the moment I met you

I knew that  

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now Now Aldra behave. you will upset the other residents. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now how can that be

My lovely cabby  

Sandra


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Sandra Judging by your previous RACY comments, we on the fruit and Veg commitee feel you should only have one half at a time,

So here is the one we prepared for you earlier

Don"t go Bannanas you know it makes sense

Mon Cherry








:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Daffydowndilly

It would take more than half a lemon to calm me down

I just love being a free me

I can genuinely love and compliment everyone

I can agree and disagree

And not fall out

And

I can trust everyone on here

Now just how special is that

Sandra


----------

